# My 2yr old has a hydrocele



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

My 2yr old has fluid building in his scrotum. I have heard that it is pretty common. The Ultrasounds have ruled out a hernia, but I am afraid they may want surgery to prevent that from happening in the future. He has an appointment with the Urologist next week. Is there anything besides dosing him up with Motrin I can do to to help relieve the pain and swelling. Has any body had this happen to their children? I am wanting the DR to tell me it will go away on its own, but I am not sure that is likely

I originally posted in health and healing, but I did not end up with any feedback. I am hoping that more mama's of toddlers might see my thread here

Thanks


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't know anything about hydroceles, but I didn't want to read and not post. For general pain and swelling, ice is usually helpful. Maybe a cold pack wrapped in a towel? It's such a sensitive area of the body...maybe some other mamas of boys might have better advice.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My little guy was born with a hydrocele, which eventually corrected itself. I'm not sure about one happening later on in life and if it would be expected to fix itself like DS's did. I know that for my DS, the hydrocele didn't seem at all painful or uncomfortable; he was generally happy and didn't fuss more during diaper changes or anything. For him, the swelling in his scrotum wasn't swelling like from a bruise or an injury, it was just the natural movement of body fluids back and forth from his abdomen to his scrotum where the membranes were open.

His pediatrician just had us keep an eye on it and thought if it didn't fix itself by the time he was a toddler then he'd need surgery somewhere down the line. For us it didn't come to that.

Good luck; I hope that things will go well with the urologist!


----------



## AustinAmber (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, my DS was diagnosed with a hydrocele around 15 months. I was told it normally is there from birth and would just correct itself. Surgery was never mentioned and niether were pain relievers. He never seemed to be in any pain from it. At his last well visit (21 mo.) the ped said he saw no sign of it. But I have noticed that it is only apparent when he has a fever. He had one in the past couple of weeks and I noticed the swelling again. It does make sense that the testicles would drop down when his body temperature rises. I don't know if that helps much, but that is my story.


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

That seems strange because it is blue and painful for him. I have also noticed that it happens during a fever and that does seem to make sense. I wonder where the pain comes from. I am a little more at ease to hear that for some it eventually corrected itself. I guess I will see. Thanks for all of your responses. Were any of you sent to a specialist over it?


----------



## AustinAmber (Sep 28, 2006)

Has testicular torsion been ruled out? That is probably the first thing they checked for, but just to make sure. It is a very serious emergency that needs to be corrected right away. I don't want to alarm you , but that is the first thing that came to mind when you say it is blue and painful.


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AustinAmber* 
Has testicular torsion been ruled out? That is probably the first thing they checked for, but just to make sure. It is a very serious emergency that needs to be corrected right away. I don't want to alarm you , but that is the first thing that came to mind when you say it is blue and painful.

If that's the thing where circulation is being cut off that's what they checked for the first time this happened at around 18 months. They ruled that out as well with the first ultrasound and it doesn't seem to be an issue in the second ultrasound either. I am still kinda worried about it though. I wish I knew and could help him.









I am off to see if I can find an herbal compress at mama roses to help reduce the swelling. He did have a fever from a cold and that has finally dropped so I am hopeful it will go down soon. Poor kid wants to come with me but I can't stand the thought of strapping in his car seat. Ouch!

The good thing is this has all improved his personal vocabulary. He can now say scrotum and testicles lol


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm also kind of surprised that they arent taking care of this sooner. My son had an undescended testicle that was due to a hernia. I had seen a urologist and they told me if he was ever in pain or had swelling to bring him to the er. Well, sure enough, one day his hernia started to bulge and we had to go the er. While there, they were able to compress it and my son wasn't in pain anymore. They gave him a dose of oxycodone(sp?) for the pain. If they weren't able to compress it, they would have done emergency surgery.

I know it's not the same thing, but I do remember the pediatrician worrying that he had a hydrocele and we were transfered to Children's Hospital.

I'm not trying to freak you out but I would be a little pushy with the doctors... If your son is in pain, he shouldn't have to wait a week, yk.


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodygumdrops* 
I'm also kind of surprised that they arent taking care of this sooner. My son had an undescended testicle that was due to a hernia. I had seen a urologist and they told me if he was ever in pain or had swelling to bring him to the er. Well, sure enough, one day his hernia started to bulge and we had to go the er. While there, they were able to compress it and my son wasn't in pain anymore. They gave him a dose of oxycodone(sp?) for the pain. If they weren't able to compress it, they would have done emergency surgery.

I know it's not the same thing, but I do remember the pediatrician worrying that he had a hydrocele and we were transfered to Children's Hospital.

I'm not trying to freak you out but I would be a little pushy with the doctors... If your son is in pain, he shouldn't have to wait a week, yk.

Well it seems to not bother him as much now that his fever is down. I am gonna call the Dr. on Monday and see if I can get anymore information. I was thinking about the connection to his fever. While getting the Ultrasound his Tylenol wore off and his fever went up at that same time we watched the fluid drop down and it was apparent his pain level went up drastically.

The Uroligist is actually coming in the day she is schedualed to go on maternity leave so that she can see him. The rest of the Pediatric urologists had a six week wait. So I do feel like they are trying to make it quick. The waiting is horrible though. The thing that confuses me is they ruled out a hernia and the testicular torsion thing and it doesn't seem to be acting like hydrocele. At least he seems to be in less pain now that the fever is gone. I kept asking the Dr's and the Nurses if it was related to his fever and they all told me no.

What I do know is that in some kids the opening closes so the fluid is trapped and they eventually reabsorb the fluid back into their body and Other kids the opening doesn't close all the way allowing more fluid to drop into the scrotum. Maybe this is the difference in pain levels. I hope that is the case and that it is not something more serious than a hydrocele.

Again thanks so much for all your responses. I will definitely call the Dr. again


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

My son was diagnosed with an inguinal hernia when he was 5 mos old and had surgery to correct it at 9 mos. I just wanted to offer reassurance that while any surgery for your child is scary, DS's surgery went very smoothly and was uncomplicated. His recovery was amazingly fast. He slept all afternoon following the surgery, but was rolling around on his belly later that evening and never showed any subsequent signs of discomfort. So if surgery is required, there's no way to ask you not to worry, but really, it's simple, quick and little ones bounce back amazingly quickly.


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

Today is his appointment. The pain is gone so that is good. There is still a little swelling but he is doing good.

Picturesque thank you for your reassurance. It is good to hear from someone who has gone through something similar. Though I still want to avoid surgery for him. It seems like it would be harder on a lot of levels to go through it with a 9 month old, yet easier too as it might not effect them the same way mentally and emotionally as it would a 2 yr old. YKWIM?

Thanks for all your support


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

Well his surgery is scheduled for the 23rd. I am thinking that he will do better than me.







I wish he did not have to go through this but at least it is minor. Thanks for all your information and support.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamirranda* 
Well his surgery is scheduled for the 23rd. I am thinking that he will do better than me.







I wish he did not have to go through this but at least it is minor. Thanks for all your information and support.









I know this is difficult for you, but I am sure he will be fine. Did it end up being a hydrocele? Or, did they change the diagnosis?


----------



## taylor (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure he'll recover very quickly. Try to rest your nerves, mama.


----------

